# Clubs wanting there targets repaired can pm me



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

My shooting partner has now came up with a way to repair and paint targets back to good as new.

He already contracted with a few clubs and yesturday just did some for my home club. My club president was skeptical as you can imigine. Well after having three targets done he was shocked and amazed.

With todays target costing so much to replace this is an awesome alternative.


I will be glad to send pictures of before and after pictures. 


It one thing to replace the center but having the entire target repainted is even better.

Dont throw those old targets away, you would be amazed at some he has repaired. 

Here just a few examples of what they can look like repaired at a fraction of cost of new targets. These targets were in pretty bad shape before he repaired them


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

They do look good DB. Not much paint on the brand new targets that I have been buying lately. Not really covering all of the foam and real light coats to boot.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

sagecreek said:


> They do look good DB. Not much paint on the brand new targets that I have been buying lately. Not really covering all of the foam and real light coats to boot.


He got several clubs and there so happy. He may be heading down the east coas and to Florida and has a few clubs lined up there. Great value for clubs.
DB


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

How much per target?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Babyk said:


> How much per target?


I would rather my buddy call and talk prices direct. It affordable. Lots depends on over all condition and size of target. Supplys are costly. He got one contract for 60 targets at one range. PM me and I can have call you or send you his number. No one been dissapointed yet. Going to save clubs allot of money. I just wished I had saved some I threw away over the years.
DB


----------



## dicksenn (Feb 26, 2006)

I can attest to the quality of work and it is absolutely top notch. He showed me several before and after pictures and his work looked better than new. On one particular javalina target I tought they were completely pulling my leg that the target in standing in front if me was the same target in the photo that most people would have thrown away. It looked brand new.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

dicksenn said:


> I can attest to the quality of work and it is absolutely top notch. He showed me several before and after pictures and his work looked better than new. On one particular javalina target I tought they were completely pulling my leg that the target in standing in front if me was the same target in the photo that most people would have thrown away. It looked brand new.


That Javelina was tore up. It look good as new.
DB


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

Ive seen it first hand. They look awesome. He will be repairing some of mine also.
Jame


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Here a good example


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Another, show your pride and have good qaulity targets:thumbs_up


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Another, show your pride and have good qaulity targets:thumbs_up


Having spent some quality time repairing targets myself... those are top shelf.

Great work.


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## pbdollar (May 1, 2005)

Good job. Is the repair material 3-D Country or something else ?


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow. Those look like they are brand new. Nice work.


----------



## ABOK (Feb 20, 2006)

Yes I use 3-D Country material. I'm an Authorized Repair Tech for 3-D Country
The pictures or examples you see are from before I got the new molds. I will get some before and after pictures out with the new molds soon.


----------



## ABOK (Feb 20, 2006)

Babyk said:


> How much per target?


It is $80.00 to repair and paint the mid section.
$60.00 to re coat, repaint and seal the complete target.
$135.00 to repair, re coat, paint and seal.
I will have a website up and running next week.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

If You end up near Me Art, Give Me a shout..!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

ABOK said:


> It is $80.00 to repair and paint the mid section.
> $60.00 to re coat, repaint and seal the complete target.
> $135.00 to repair, re coat, paint and seal.
> I will have a website up and running next week.




Nice work and good price for sure.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

ABOK said:


> It is $80.00 to repair and paint the mid section.
> $60.00 to re coat, repaint and seal the complete target.
> $135.00 to repair, re coat, paint and seal.
> I will have a website up and running next week.


Many of the pictures you see are targets we shoot often and they do hold up very well. Nice to have an option other than buying and purchsing new targets or just midsections
DB


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

I will be having the core replacement on my targets repaired this way, they will last alot longer than the replacement cores that sell for 60.00-90.00 dollars each if not more. This is a top notch guy who does great work.


----------



## ABOK (Feb 20, 2006)

You know I will!!!! Thanks for letting me and Joe Dirt to shoot your targets before Florida.


----------



## ABOK (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments about the targets. I take allot of pride in my targets and in repairing them. With the new molds I purchased they are really turning out impressive and you don't have the dull area where you repaired it anymore.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

ABOK said:


> You know I will!!!! Thanks for letting me and Joe Dirt to shoot your targets before Florida.


You know Ya'll are welcome Anytime.!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Joe Dirt LOL!!!!!
Funny stuff right there........


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Art the targets look darn good.....we just had a target auction here locally and wish I would had known you were doing this some of the bad targets went for like $12-$20 and we passed just because they were in so bad of shape!!! Always seems a day late dollar short!!!!


----------



## upnorth (Feb 24, 2004)

are you using there new material . i was going to use there stuff last year and they sent me a sample of a repaired target . it looked great but it took two big boys to get the arrows out of the target . i was going to call and ask for a new sample but decided just to buy new inserts for now .i have all rineharts so the inserts cost less then repairing the mekenzies. if i can find a good way to repair the inserts that is shooter friendly i probably have over a 100 of them setting here with just the 12s shot out .


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

How much to just repaint the front and back sections? Also can you fix ears?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I watched the process today and it allot of work. Amazing what my russian boar looks like now..

DB


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Daniel Boone said:


> I watched the process today and it allot of work. Amazing what my russian boar looks like now..
> 
> DB


worthless post without pics!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Babyk said:


> worthless post without pics!!!


Paint was not dry. Ill have tommorrow.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Im just simple wowed. This russian looks good and I watched the all stages to get to here.

Its allot of work and exspensive product to get here.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

wow those are pretty awesome......


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

He repaired my Hyena target that was a complete mess. Club gave it to me with broke leg and messed up head. Head wouldnt stay on. Ill try and get a picture. This one was a challenge for sure. Shoot able now.

He getting pretty booked. Seems this is catching on quickly. I think word of mouth will spread well. Appreceite it folks. 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Hey guys Art busier than he can keep up right. Guys in Texas are loving this and giving great reviews on targets he done. 

Really awesome way for clubs to save money. He will be down Augusta, Ga way the 28th if someones clubs need targets repaired.
DB


----------



## crawdad375 (Mar 23, 2006)

Art was here at Cowtown and did 20 targets for us and they look great. We will have him do some more when we need them. I will get some before and after pics soon. Great guy and he does first class work!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

crawdad375 said:


> Art was here at Cowtown and did 20 targets for us and they look great. We will have him do some more when we need them. I will get some before and after pics soon. Great guy and he does first class work!!!!!!!


Hard worker for sure Art. Art gives ever thing he does a 100% commitment to satisfaction guaranteed. Why he been so successful in life.
He sure siad he enjoyed you guys there and made some good friends.
DB


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Gonna have to keep him in mind for our club.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Hey guys Art now on facebook with his target repair.

Check it out and Like it when you get a chance.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?email_confirmed=1#!/Arts3DTargetRepair


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

ttt awesome work!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

Keep in view..Keep the Old man busy!! 

Any clubs towards Bedford, or Cincinnati Ohio area...he will be this way before or after Bedford.. Give him a call, or Pm me and I'll have him contact you as well 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Heading back down to Texas and then Bedford. He done several for me. 

You got any old targets you want to sale he will buy them from you. 

Either way is a win win for clubs. Very impressive professionally done:thumbs_up
DB


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Nice work.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Great way to save money and with targets getting more exspensive this is the way to go
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Art will be in Bedford if you would like to catch him there.

DB


----------

